# 2 years in 2 minutes age 60-62



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi all hope everything is going great with everyone and that you all had a fantastic Labor Day weekend!

I was going through clips from the past couple of years, and decided to make a little compilation, from age 60-62. There's a lot of variety crammed into just over two minutes here so don't blink, this goes by pretty quick. Hope you enjoy!






PS: I'll be riding down the trails from the top of Snow Summit this Sunday which should be pretty exciting!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks like a lot of work!

Pretty cool though, that's you?

For sure don't look 62! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Amazing!

I tip..


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Too cool!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Show off!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)




----------

